# Honda front wheel bearings



## redneck therapy (Jul 7, 2014)

I Just bought my Honda 300. I am currently out of town right now and I picked up a front wheel bearing kit. Could somebody please tell me how many bearing and how many seals are on one side. The kit that they gave me has 4 bearings all four are the same size and only 2 seals which are both the same size. This kit is supposed to do both sides but for some reason I think it is wrong


----------



## 750bf (Oct 14, 2011)

4x4 have 2 bearing and 4 seals. 2x4 4 bearing and 4 seals not same size


----------

